# 19mm endmill bracelet ?



## Arkham_insane (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello, recently purchased a new tissot le locle with an 80 hour power reserve and I love it. (This one http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/6148298/tissot+le+locle+men's+stainless+steel+strap+watch/ )

Looking to replace the annoying leather strap with a steel bracelet and have settled on a endmill style bracelet. However I cannot seem to find one anywhere for 19mm. I have checked strapcode but they only have a 19mm super oyster. Ideally looking for a brushed metal finish.

Any pointers appreciated.


----------

